# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم انوي (inwi)  --//طريقة معرفة رقم شريحة inwi--//

## TIGER_GSM

يكفي فقط تركيب هدا الكود  * 
99 
#  ثم الضغط على زر النداء  
مباشرة بعد دالك سيظهر الرقم على شاشة الهاتف

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ادام الله عطاءك شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك

----------

